# Klein tools 6 pack on sale at HD



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

50 bucks for a great back up set.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

its nice to have a backup set
I bought on of these that I keep on the dash
grab it and go for trouble shoot and estimate calls


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great price for what your getting there


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

cotes17 said:


> Great price for what your getting there


Just looked it up online. In store only. $ 56.99 ( at least in Wpg)
The 9NE and tester are worth that.


----------



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

I picked up 6 sets at 49.99 @ piece. I made the mistake of sending I'll my work buddies a mass text, now I have to play delivery man(for a small fee of course).


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

wcord said:


> Just looked it up online. In store only. $ 56.99 ( at least in Wpg)
> The 9NE and tester are worth that.


56.99 CDN is about $50 USD.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd buy one, except I already have 5 pliers, 12 or more strippers, too many screwdrivers to count, 3 ***** and 4 or 5 NCV's. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a bad price to pay for future Christmas presents. Guys are hard to buy for, and electrician or not, everyone can use that stuff.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's junk, I bought one of those combo packs from HD like 8 months ago or something and the ***** chipped first time using them.. it's a lower grade of metal than their professional line.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's junk, I bought one of those combo packs from HD like 8 months ago or something and the ***** chipped first time using them.. it's a lower grade of metal than their professional line.


The red diagonals are not rated for hardened metal.
If you cut nails and screws, blue handles


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

wcord said:


> The red diagonals are not rated for hardened metal.
> If you cut nails and screws, blue handles


There's the info I needed!

What do guys use ***** for if it's not cutting hardened metal?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> There's the info I needed!
> 
> What do guys use ***** for if it's not cutting hardened metal?


Gee, I dunno. Copper wire, maybe?


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> There's the info I needed!
> 
> What do guys use ***** for if it's not cutting hardened metal?


I just chipped mine tonight on a service call ripping out concrete nails on the side of a house! I wasn't a happy fella :laughing: same combo back minus the pen tester


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

I've chipped non special buy linesmen cutting copper wire. They're not like they used to be. I've got an older pair that's got the cross hatch on the jaws worn down and still cuts like a champ.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> Gee, I dunno. Copper wire, maybe?


I use these for cutting small cables:










And I use these for cutting big cables:










Othewise I use my wire strippers. 










I use my ***** as a hammer, for cutting screws and nails and for prying out old staples and boxes. I rarely use them to cut copper or aluminum conductors... I just don't see the point.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sdsparkyibew said:


> 50 bucks for a great back up set.
> 
> View attachment 36360


6 x Junk = Junk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> 6 x Junk = Junk


Let me guess, you like the german stuff?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

wcord said:


> The red diagonals are not rated for hardened metal.
> If you cut nails and screws, blue handles


Yup, made that mistake once.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Let me guess, you like the german stuff?


Lol, probably. That's not a bad price for some back up tools at all.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Great back up tools.. just always keep them as back up tools. 
Don't even take them out of the package or they might chip or dull!


----------



## Holop (Sep 8, 2008)

Hate those wire strippers.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Those are the lineman pliers that I've always used. Can't be beat for the price imo

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Let me guess, you like the german stuff?


I actually use Klein's ratcheting cable cutter and anything in the Journeymen's line is okay but I use very few if their screwdrivers because
they just don't stand up like their Wera counterparts.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Wera?! I've had far better luck with Klein screwdrivers. I've been using wiha. I love those drivers.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Let me guess, you like the german stuff?


:laughing:


----------

